
Hire More Help and Fewer Helpers for Your Startup - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/05/hire-more-help-and-fewer-helpers-for-your-startup/
======
borisfowler
Great points to discuss here. Why not hire someone who is entrepreneurial
minded who will take accountability for making sure something happens the way
it is supposed to?

I think hiring the right people is the best way to help a business succeed.

